# [gelöst] emerge rekall failed

## uhai

keine Ahnung, was da wieder passiert ist:

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc'

make: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: dev-db/rekall-2.2.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_install

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1138:  Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_install

 *   rekall-2.2.6.ebuild, line   42:  Called kde_src_install

 *            kde.eclass, line  352:  Called kde_src_install 'all'

 *            kde.eclass, line  372:  Called kde_src_install 'make' 'dodoc'

 *            kde.eclass, line  362:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              emake install DESTDIR=${D} destdir=${D} || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running make install, kde_src_install:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/temp/build.log'.

```

Was ist da schief gegangen? Fehler 1 - kommt das von make? Oder finde ich den error-code bei rekall? 

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Jan 23, 2008 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 
> 
>   * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/temp/build.log'. 

 

Mit sowenigen Infos wird das wohl nichts...Es sei denn, jemand hatte den gleichen Fehler in letzter Zeit...

Also bitte mind. 50 Zeilen mehr Output.

Tobi

----------

## uhai

Danke Finswimmer, ich dachte, das wäre der "topmost failure". Hier ist mehr:

```
make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/kbase'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/kbase'

Making install in wizards

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards'

Making install in it

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards/it'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards/it'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »install-exec-am« ist nichts zu tun.

/bin/sh ../../admin/mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/apps/rekall/wizards/it

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/apps/rekall/wizards/it

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 *.wiz /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/apps/rekall/wizards/it

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards/it'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards/it'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »install-exec-am« ist nichts zu tun.

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/apps/rekall/wizards

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 *.wiz /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/apps/rekall/wizards

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/wizards'

Making install in rekallhelp

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/rekallhelp'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/rekallhelp'

test -z "/usr/bin" || mkdir -p -- . "/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/bin"

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install-data-am« ist nichts zu tun.

  /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c -p  'rekallHelp' '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/bin/rekallHelp'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/rekallhelp'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/rekallhelp'

Making install in rekallcon

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/rekallcon'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/rekallcon'

test -z "/usr/bin" || mkdir -p -- . "/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/bin"

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install-data-am« ist nichts zu tun.

  /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c -p  'rekallCon' '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/bin/rekallCon'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/rekallcon'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/rekallcon'

Making install in doc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc'

Making install in .

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »install-exec-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Für das Ziel »install-data-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc'

Making install in rekall

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc/rekall'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc/rekall'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »install-exec-am« ist nichts zu tun.

/bin/sh ../../admin/mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall

cp -a properties /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image///usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall

cp: kann Verzeichnis „/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image///usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall“ nicht anlegen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make[3]: *** [install-data-local] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 mkchm /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/mkchm

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 mkpdf /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/mkpdf

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 app1.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/app1.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 app2.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/app2.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 app3.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/app3.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap1.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap1.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 app4.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/app4.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap2.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap2.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 app5.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/app5.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap3.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap3.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 app6.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/app6.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap4.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap4.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 app7.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/app7.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap5.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap5.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 app8.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/app8.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap6.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap6.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap7.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap7.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap8.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap8.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap9.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap9.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 extract.py /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/extract.py

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 mkhtml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/mkhtml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap10.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap10.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap11.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap11.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap12.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap12.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap13.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap13.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap14.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap14.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap15.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap15.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 chap16.sgml /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/chap16.sgml

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 index.docbook /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/index.docbook

/usr/bin/install -c -p -m 644 help.xsl /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall/help.xsl

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc/rekall'

make[2]: *** [install-am] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc/rekall'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/work/rekall-2.2.6/doc'

make: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-db/rekall-2.2.6 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_install

 [31;01m*[0m             ebuild.sh, line 1138:  Called qa_call 'src_install'

 [31;01m*[0m             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   rekall-2.2.6.ebuild, line   42:  Called kde_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m            kde.eclass, line  352:  Called kde_src_install 'all'

 [31;01m*[0m            kde.eclass, line  372:  Called kde_src_install 'make' 'dodoc'

 [31;01m*[0m            kde.eclass, line  362:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               emake install DESTDIR=${D} destdir=${D} || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME:make"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   died running make install, kde_src_install:make

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

Reicht das? Ich möchte das Forum nicht zumüllen...

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

```
cp -a properties /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image///usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall 

 mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image//usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall 

 cp: kann Verzeichnis „/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/rekall-2.2.6/image///usr/share/doc/HTML/en/rekall“ nicht anlegen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden 

 make[3]: *** [install-data-local] Fehler 1 

 make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse... 
```

Hier ist dein Fehler, aber was da nun genau falsch läuft verstehe ich auf die Schnelle auch nicht.

Tobi

----------

## schachti

Sieht aus wie dieser alte Bug (siehe Comment  #1). Evtl. hilft Dir das in dem Bug vorgeschlagene

```

MAKEOPTS=-j1 emerge rekall

```

----------

## uhai

irgendwie denke ich jedesmal, das kann kein Bug sein, da haste wieder was vermurkst...   :Embarassed: 

Danke Schachti, ich teste das mal.

uhai

----------

## Carlo

 *uhai wrote:*   

> irgendwie denke ich jedesmal, das kann kein Bug sein, da haste wieder was vermurkst...  

 

Ach wo, liegt am Maintainer (also mir), der aus dem einen oder anderen Grund nicht das tut, was er sollte. Ich würde empfehlen dev-db/knoda oder - eher in Blick auf die Zukunft - app-office/kexi anzugucken. Rekall ist zumindest in Teilen (verwendetes Buildsystem und Umgang damit, ungepflegte XBase-Bibliotheken, etc.) nicht in dem Zustand, daß ich dem Rest viel Vertrauen schenken würde.

----------

## uhai

Danke Carlo für Deine tröstenden Worte.  :Smile: 

kexi gehört zum koffice-Paket, oder?

Eigentlich habe ich openoffice, aber mit obase bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Macht dann kexi oder knoda Deiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn?

uhai

----------

## Carlo

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Macht dann kexi oder knoda Deiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn?

 

Ich muß dich enttäuschen, ich habe keine der drei over vier Optionen so evaluiert, daß ich ein deutlich qualifiziertes Urteil abgeben könnte. Von Knoda gab es sehr regelmäßige Releases, was zwischenzeitlich eingeschlafen ist; Das hängt mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit mit dem Wechsel zu KDE 4 zusammen, aber daß nur ein Hauptentwickler dahinter steht, ist natürlich immer ein potentielles Risiko. Kexi ist mir einfach etwas noch zu "frisch", wird dadurch daß es Teil von KOffice ist, aber vermutlich deutlich Rückenwind haben.

Letztlich ist es eine Frage, was du damit machen willst und wie wichtig die Daten sind. Welche Datenbank-Features benötige ich und welche werden unterstützt? Sind einwandfreier Ex- und Import von Datenbankstruktur, Abfragen etc. möglich/nötig? Wie sieht der Entwicklerstamm und damit die vermutbare Lebensdauer des Projekts aus? Wie schnell und kompetent wird auf Fehlerberichte reagiert? Wie sieht es mit allgemeinen Qualität aus (Code, Dokumentation, etc.)? Das sind so die Fragen, die mir in den Sinn kommen.

----------

## uhai

Ich habe mich wie folgt entschieden:

Ich nehme MySQL, packe dort die Daten rein und bastle meine Masken mit knoda. Ausschlaggebend war die Sicherheit, aus/mit SQL meine Daten auch künftig nutzen zu können. Und dass ich mit knoda schnell Ergebnisse zusammenbekommen habe.

Falls sich Obase entwickelt. kann ich ja wieder wechseln...

uhai

----------

